# The Immigrant Experience



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Who here has lived it? For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience to inform some of their attitudes and/or assumptions here.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

u think they hang here...where english is spoken? And why do you think they would even be here? They dont give a damn for Our Country. And do you mean legal or illegal? The illegal doesnt have to answer, just get the fuck out.
You are so, so, out of touch.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Windship said:


> u [sic] think ...here...where english [sic] is spoken? ....




It's sure as not spoken by you.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

lmao...really uncle terrie...what a boob.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Windship said:


> ...really uncle terrie...



Really, you illiterate lame-brain.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

They dont want our language uncle terrie...or our history or politics or our fkn hamburgers. They want our money and our jobs...and southern california...thats all.
How ignorant you are. You embarrass me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Windship said:


> They dont want our language uncle terrie...




Who? Toro? He, like everyone else, has a much greater command of English than you ever will, dopey.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

lol, oh man...I gotta say here...this guy thought immigrants would line up to post....oh man....lmfao


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

lol, wow


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Windship said:


> They want our money and our jobs...and southern [sic].thats all.
> How ignorant you are. You embarrass me.




No one could do that better than you, dopey.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

I know hundreds of immigrants here less than three years who know English, History, and Political Science better than windshit ever will.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> I know hundreds of immigrants here less than three years who know English, History, and Political Science better than windshit ever will.



And you, regularly, make postings that are inherently impossible to prove.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

..and its horse shit...


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Who here has lived it? For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience to inform some of their attitudes and/or assumptions here.


*I haven't personally lived the life of an immigrant; however, for the last 21 years I've live in one of the largest immigrant communities in California. 

My personal experience has been most of my neighbors contribute more productively to the US economy than I have, and recently I found some unexpected support for my belief:
*
"Great libertarian thinkers such as Milton Friedman and Ludwig von Mises believed that the free movement of people (labor) across borders is desirable in the same way that the free trade of goods and capital is desirable.

"Both labor and capital should not be hindered from relocating to areas in which they can be most productively used. *As Mises wrote in his influential book Liberalism, 'There cannot be the slightest doubt that migration barriers diminish the productivity of human labor.'*

"To illustrate this point, consider the differences in productivity between the United States and Mexico.

"The United States is much more productive than Mexico and, consequen*t*ly, has five times more income per person.

"It's not just that the United States has better educated or more skilled workers, although it does. Rather, the capital, institutions, and infrastructure makes the _same _workers much more productive simply by being in a different place.
How Free Immigration Could Double the Economy | Corey Iacono


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2016)

Windship said:


> ..and its horse shit...




You have nothing to say. Move on.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2016)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Who here has lived it? For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience to inform some of their attitudes and/or assumptions here.
> ...




And yet our Lower and Middle classes, who are mostly in competition with immigrants, have had flat wage growth for decades during this time of high immigration.


Strange.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 20, 2016)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


My knee-jerk explanation for why wage growth has remained flat lately has to do with how the profits from productivity gains have gone largely to one percent of "workers."


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

georgephillip said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Despite large increases over the last couple of decades in both size of the economy and productivity, wages for the lower and middle class have remained flat.

The point of economic policy is not to grow the economy or to increase productivity.


Growing the economy or increasing  productivity are MEANS TO AN END.

The END is the Serving the Interests of the American Citizens.

IF this growth and increases have NOT resulted in an improved standard of living for the majority of the American Citizens, then the policy is a failure and needs to be changed.

Would you not agree?


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

Windship said:


> u think they hang here...where english is spoken? And why do you think they would even be here? They dont give a damn for Our Country. And do you mean legal or illegal? The illegal doesnt have to answer, just get the fuck out.
> You are so, so, out of touch.


lol,,its their land.They have a right to be there,its the other party that are the invaders.


----------



## Correll (Jun 21, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > u think they hang here...where english is spoken? And why do you think they would even be here? They dont give a damn for Our Country. And do you mean legal or illegal? The illegal doesnt have to answer, just get the fuck out.
> ...




It is not their land.

You are a revanchist.

How many wars do you want to start?


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...


Europe?Well who`s rightful land is it?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 21, 2016)

Correll said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...








*While there has been real growth in GDP per capita it's a little like Bill Gates walking into a room full of factory workers and suddenly the average income in the room explodes. Factory workers have not shared in the productivity gains of the last 40 years and that makes me ask "what is the purpose of an economy?" 

A hundred years ago, a British engineer named CH Douglas thought there were three possibilities?
*
"1. The first of these is that it is a disguised Government, of which the primary, though admittedly not the only, object is to impose upon the world a system of thought and action.

"2. The second alternative has a certain similarity to the first, but is simpler. It assumes that the primary objective of the industrial system is the provision of employment.

"3. And the third, which is essentially simpler still, in fact, so simple that it appears entirely unintelligible to the majority, is that *the object of the industrial system is merely to provide goods and services."*

Social credit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Who here has lived it? For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience to inform some of their attitudes and/or assumptions here.





So far........nobody.....



Figures...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Who here has lived it? For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience to inform some of their attitudes and/or assumptions here.


.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> *Who here has lived it?* For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience *to inform some of their attitudes* and/or assumptions here.



Let's start with *'who's lived it'* and we'll see if you really want me to *inform you of my attitude*.
I have been to almost 100 countries in the world and I have *lived* in Norway, Germany, France, Rhodesia, Vietnam, Australia, and the US, in addition to my own country, of course.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 1, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> .... I have *lived* in Norway, Germany, France, Rhodesia, Vietnam, Australia, and the US,.........




Each for at least a year?


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > .... I have *lived* in Norway, Germany, France, Rhodesia, Vietnam, Australia, and the US,.........
> ...


Each *at least* a year. There are a few other counties where  I've lived in less than a year too.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 1, 2016)

So, with that in mind, what is your POV toward immigrants and immigration?


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Debit System*

I'm an immigrant from India, but I'm a U.S. citizen now.  While I do think that the media needs to provide more global coverage of immigration-related crimes connected to multi-culturalism crimes in America (e.g., Chinatown gangs), I also think that from personal experience, I want to vouch for America's overall impressive track record for controlling the domestic population.

America's biggest problem continues to be international relations, and this is a time when profitable bridges with Mexicao (an immigration-relevant bordering nation) should be sought.



Social Problems in Chinatown (Wikipedia)

Chinatown Gang Crime Story


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> So, with that in mind, what is your POV toward immigrants and immigration?


With regards what sort of immigrants? Arabs, Mexicans, Koreans, Russians, Polacks, Chinese, Africans, Gypsies, Eskimos?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, with that in mind, what is your POV toward immigrants and immigration?
> ...








In general.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> In general.


Impossible.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > In general.
> ...




Your non-contribution is appreciated.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Your non-contribution is appreciated.


Your ungrateful stupidity has been noted.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 2, 2016)

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I know hundreds of immigrants here less than three years who know English, History, and Political Science better than windshit ever will.
> ...


Now I understand what you mean. He also asks questions that are impossible to answer and gets his panties in a bunch if you tell him.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Your non-contribution is appreciated.
> ...




???

What exactly were you expecting gratefulness for? Not answering a pretty simple, direct question? 

Maybe you're just having a bad day.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> ..... He also asks questions that are impossible to answer ........




What did you find "impossible to answer"?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

Windship said:


> ..and its horse shit...




If you could be more specific, maybe I can help you understand.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > u think they hang here...where english is spoken? And why do you think they would even be here? They dont give a damn for Our Country. And do you mean legal or illegal? The illegal doesnt have to answer, just get the fuck out.
> ...




???

What is whose land? And what "invaders" are you referring to?


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> What exactly were you expecting *gratefulness* for?


*My willingness to cooperate* with you from my first post and my honestly in saying (right in my first post) that we will have to see if the second part of your question is do-able.



Unkotare said:


> Not answering a pretty simple, direct question?


You are stupid.



Unkotare said:


> What did you find *"impossible to answer"*?


*A mountainous question* that you couldn't even narrow down, even though I asked you to.



Unkotare said:


> If you could *be more specific,* maybe I can help you understand.


Now ain't that sumpin'! That's *exactly what I asked of you* … but you couldn't do it.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> .... a pretty simple, direct question



"Pretty simple"? There are millions of people on the move. They are from here, from there, and everywhere. Some are legit some are not. Some are good, some are bad. But you want me to lump them all up and say whether I think immigration is a good thing …. or a bad thing. Your brain must be on perpetual ebb.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly were you expecting *gratefulness* for?
> ...




You seem to have an unproductively distorted view of your own self-importance, but that's up to you. Feel free to avoid any other simple questions I might post in the future. That way there's no bickering and everyone's happy


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

.


GLASNOST said:


> ...
> You are stupid.
> ....




Thanks.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > .... a pretty simple, direct question
> ...




I understand now that the question is too difficult for you. Don't trouble yourself. No hard feelings.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 2, 2016)

You bought the ranch now.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 2, 2016)

Still no ranch...


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Who here has lived it? For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience to inform some of their attitudes and/or assumptions here.



My wife was born in another country.   We live the legal immigrant expierence every single day as a family.   

This is exactly why I have no patience or sympathy for illegal immigrants.   And you can add their worthless excuses on top of it about why they had to be here illegally.   

The process sucks and it's long.   But there is no reason why law breakers should get to skip all of that and get a free pass.    If you can't go through the legal process then you don't deserve to be here.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 15, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Who here has lived it? For the purposes of discussion, let's stipulate "immigration" as moving to a country other than the one of your birth for at least a year. It might be interesting to see who has personal experience to inform some of their attitudes and/or assumptions here.
> ...




The OP did not specify legal status.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It also didn't say that the legal immigrant expierence wasn't wanted either.    

It's possible to enjoy the immigrant expierence without breaking the laws and living in the shadows.    we don't have to hide our lives or be in fear of a government agent knocking at our door.     

Why can't all these others?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 15, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...




Why did you assume the OP had anything to do with legal status?


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Don't really care if it did or did not.   I posted my expierence then went a little deeper with how I feel on the matter of immigrants.     Didn't realize that I wasn't allowed to post my thoughts in addition to the thread topic.


----------

